# tell me about lake erie and tribs catfishing?



## ohihunter2014

I used to just catch catfish in ponds and then someone took me to the black river down near Lorain close to the lake and I got some nice channel cats and one or 2 were fish Ohio or close to it. How big do channel cats get in lake Erie and its tributaries? I would like to target some larger channels from the bank or peir and maybe catch some big flatheads.

anyone familiar with catfishing lorain, vermillion, Sandusky, rocky river? any big cats and how and when do you catch them?


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

A buddy with 2 nice channels caught under Sandusky bay bridge. He and his friend caught 75 plus that day with probably over half fish ohio. They were in a boat though...there is awesome shore fishing around the bridge though...Google map it and you will see great spots to park and fish.


----------



## ohihunter2014

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> A buddy with 2 nice channels caught under Sandusky bay bridge. He and his friend caught 75 plus that day with probably over half fish ohio. They were in a boat though...there is awesome shore fishing around the bridge though...Google map it and you will see great spots to park and fish.


oh wow. Ive never gotten anything like that. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Shaun69007

Sandusky bay between the bridge and the rr tracks is insane...


----------



## Salmonid

The Sandusky bay area is really hot from may to june when all those cats come from all over the lake to spawn in all the the rip rap there. If your there at that time you can expect to catch adult fish from 4-15 lbs. be sure to know about only keeping 1 a day over 28" i know its an area the ODNR patrols heavily since many folks are taking too many of them per a discussion i had with a guy from the enforcement division of ODoW


----------



## ohihunter2014

Salmonid said:


> The Sandusky bay area is really hot from may to june when all those cats come from all over the lake to spawn in all the the rip rap there. If your there at that time you can expect to catch adult fish from 4-15 lbs. be sure to know about only keeping 1 a day over 28" i know its an area the ODNR patrols heavily since many folks are taking too many of them per a discussion i had with a guy from the enforcement division of ODoW


THANKS. I don't keep anything i just catch and release. If someone else wants them i give them away.


----------



## Ripley

Sandusky bay the old bridge road. hit up bayview bait and tackle and they will help you out. that place is crazy at times with fish. even at its worst day it still beats most other places in numbers. size wise Ive always caught a big one or two.


----------



## LipRipper79

What about the Vermilion area?


----------

